# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Efectos de la riada en el Delta del Ebro. Viaje de sedimentos.

## NoRegistrado

Ésta fotografía sacada por la NASA y publicada por Miguel Ángel Sánchez, muestra como los sedimentos que arrastra el Ebro, mantienen el Delta, aportan nutrientes a una amplia zona en donde se reproducen y alimentan gran cantidad de peces del Mediterráneo y los pequeños organismos de los que se nutren.

En definitiva un río todavía vivo que mantiene sus crecidas NECESARIAS para mantener el ecosistema del que todos nos beneficiamos: Cultivos, pesca y mantenimiento de la vida.
 Esperemos que las barbaridades que se han podido leer en diversos medios de comunicación se reviertan si la gente tiene una mínima intención de informarse y comprender lo que es la dinámica natural de un río. 
Fuente: https://www.facebook.com/miguelangel...848?fref=photo

Saludos. Miguel

----------

MarDeCastilla (21-feb-2015),Varanya (20-feb-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Sedimentos entre los que se encuentran las miles y miles de hectáreas de cultivos que se han arruinado, y pérdidas económicas que se calculan en millones de euros. 


_¿Todo pasa por limpiar el cauce?

Hay opiniones diversas al respecto. Diversas fuentes consultadas coinciden en que la limpieza y dragado de sedimentos acumulados durante años en el lecho del río es una medida necesaria. Pero entre los consultados hay quienes apuntan otras circunstancias. Algunos apuntan a otro problema estructural: la cuenca del Ebro no está suficientemente regulada, hay embalses que llevan décadas esperando, alguno incluso un siglo. El Pacto del Agua de 1992 aprobó la lista de embalses que había que construir en Aragón, pero los proyectos han acumulado décadas de demora, abundan los que aún no están hechos entre ellos algunos de los más significativos. Algunos también se han visto torpedeados por polémicas, convertidos en ocasiones en arma en luchas partidistas o enredados en estrategias de grupos contrarios a la construcción de pantanos. Los embalses no solo sirven para recoger el agua en los meses de bonanza cada año se dejan correr al mar abundantes caudales en momentos de crecidas por no poder embalsarlos sino también para amortiguar los efectos de las riadas._

http://www.abc.es/local-aragon/20150...502021159.html

Pues eso, no quieren hacer embalses ni trasvasar agua, pues que el río en sus crecidas inunde sus ciudades y negocios, lo que han querido. Ahora se quejan y quieren un dragado del río, pero embalses no que eso no es una medida popular, y de trasvasar agua ni te cuento, pues hala que se ahoguen con su río vivo. 3 riadas este año, algunos ribereños llevan semanas sin poder visitar sus tierras de labranza, eso si que es progreso.

----------


## Maño

Mira murciano 
No queremos trasvasar agua porque ya hemos visto lo que habeis hecho con el trasvase que hay ahora, y bastantes embalses tenemos ya, más que suficientes, no vamos a anegar un montón de tierra y menos para que se vaya a otra tierra de gente que no tiene nada que ver con nosotros. Los de Levante podeis destrozar vuestros rios, los de la meseta podrán permitirlo por toda esa caterva de políticos que tienen pero ni por asomo os lo vamos a permitir nosotros ¿te queda claro?
Y dejanos ya en paz que aquí queremos disfrutar de fotos como esta para que no venga un levantino a molestar pensando en sus intereses y solo sus intereses cada dos por tres.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Sedimentos entre los que se encuentran las miles y miles de hectáreas de cultivos que se han arruinado, y pérdidas económicas que se calculan en millones de euros. 
> 
> 
> _¿Todo pasa por limpiar el cauce?
> 
> Hay opiniones diversas al respecto. Diversas fuentes consultadas coinciden en que la limpieza y dragado de sedimentos acumulados durante años en el lecho del río es una medida necesaria. Pero entre los consultados hay quienes apuntan otras circunstancias. Algunos apuntan a otro problema estructural: la cuenca del Ebro no está suficientemente regulada, hay embalses que llevan décadas esperando, alguno incluso un siglo. El Pacto del Agua de 1992 aprobó la lista de embalses que había que construir en Aragón, pero los proyectos han acumulado décadas de demora, abundan los que aún no están hechos –entre ellos algunos de los más significativos–. Algunos también se han visto torpedeados por polémicas, convertidos en ocasiones en arma en luchas partidistas o enredados en estrategias de grupos contrarios a la construcción de pantanos. Los embalses no solo sirven para recoger el agua en los meses de bonanza –cada año se dejan correr al mar abundantes caudales en momentos de crecidas por no poder embalsarlos– sino también para amortiguar los efectos de las riadas._
> 
> http://www.abc.es/local-aragon/20150...502021159.html
> 
> Pues eso, no quieren hacer embalses ni trasvasar agua, pues que el río en sus crecidas inunde sus ciudades y negocios, lo que han querido. Ahora se quejan y quieren un dragado del río, pero embalses no que eso no es una medida popular, y de trasvasar agua ni te cuento, pues hala que se ahoguen con su río vivo. 3 riadas este año, algunos ribereños llevan semanas sin poder visitar sus tierras de labranza, eso si que es progreso.


Jajajaajaja. No me puedo parar de la risa Pablo, jajajajaa

Ni idea, pero es que ni idea tienes macho. (Perdón por el madrileñismo si le molesta a alguien) 

Qué despelote. jajajajaajaja

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (21-feb-2015)

----------


## quien es quien

No me imaginaba que tu mezquindad podía llegar a este extremo.

Eres, simplemente, lo peor.

----------


## quien es quien

En la foto equivalente de hoy (http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/i...051.terra.250m) se puede ver cómo esos sedimentos llegan hasta Denia, aportando materiales a las playas de toda la costa valenciana y además, nutrientes abundantes para toda la costa, lo que puede suponer un aumento en la cantidad de peces que podremos pescar en estas costas.

Aparte, todos los sedimentos que han quedado en las "arrasadas" tierras de labranza, proporcionando fertilizantes naturales.

Pablo!

¿Conoces el Delta del Nilo? ¿Sabes por qué Egipto fue tan poderoso? ¿Sabes qué ha pasado ahora con Assuan? Pues eso, infórmate antes de hablar.

----------


## suer

El aporte de sedimentos es básico para la supervivencia del Delta, es una zona que está en regresión y se está hundiendo por la falta de sedimentos. Aparte de los beneficios que aporta a los ecosistemas de la zona, no sólo del Delta sino también del sur del Delta. Beneficios de los cuales la actividad humana también saca su provecho.

----------

MarDeCastilla (21-feb-2015),Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*a otra tierra de gente que no tiene nada que ver con nosotros*

Aaaah! claro, esto es otra cuestión... Pensaba que todos éramos Españoles... En fin, maravillas de sistema de CCAA.

*pero ni por asomo os lo vamos a permitir nosotros ¿te queda claro?*

Que no, que no! todas las inundaciones para vosotros!


*Aparte, todos los sedimentos que han quedado en las "arrasadas" tierras de labranza, proporcionando fertilizantes naturales.*

Y luego me acusan a mí de no tener ni idea, el Ebro no es el Nilo, y la forma de cultivar tampoco es la misma. Esa gente probablemente lo ha perdido todo... 

*¿Conoces el Delta del Nilo? ¿Sabes por qué Egipto fue tan poderoso? ¿Sabes qué ha pasado ahora con Assuan? Pues eso, infórmate antes de hablar.* 

Sí que lo se!, desde la regulación del Nilo se han logrado los siguientes progresos:


1) Se suprimieron las peligrosas inundaciones (como las de 1964 y 1973) y las terribles sequías (como las de 1972-73 y 1983-84). 

2) Se creó una nueva industria pesquera alrededor del lago Nasser que continúa en su pugna por prosperar debido a la distancia a la que se encuentra.

3) Se multiplicó la producción hidroeléctrica a 2,1 gigavatios, generando aproximadamente la mitad de la electricidad necesaria para el consumo de todo Egipto.

4) Gracias a la represa, se creó el Canal de Toshka, un proyecto hídrico con el objetivo de aumentar las superficies cultivables de Egipto. Permite irrigar 500.000 ha con un canal de 320 km de longitud que va desde el lago Nasser a los lagos del valle de Toshka. También conocido como Proyecto Nuevo Valle, el canal fue inaugurado en enero de 1997 y fue terminado en 2001 con un costo de 1300 millones de euros. Aprovecha los lagos de Toshka, que se formaron accidentalmente en la década de 1990 debido al nivel más alto del lago Nasser.

5) Por último hay que destacar también el aprovechamiento del río como via fluvial, para el transporte comercial de mediano y pequeño calado, la pesca de subsistencia e industrial y el transporte dedicado a la industria del turismo, que lleva a infinidad de cruceros que parten, generalmente desde El Cairo y llegan hasta la ciudad de Asuán, en las cercanías del lago Nasser.

*Ni idea, pero es que ni idea tienes macho.*

Me limito a reproducir un artículo del ABC en Aragón, y la cifra de has. afectadas y pérdidas económicas también las puede encontrar con poco esfuerzo, nada lo digo yo. Di más bien que esa gente no tiene ni idea tampoco, o mejor, díselo a los que han perdido su cosecha, que no tienen ni idea de lo que es un río vivo.

----------


## sergi1907

Pues que sepas que en esta zona la gente vive del Delta y tiene el mismo derecho que tu.
Cualquier persona que tenga la E.G.B. entiende que las riadas son necesarias. Tengo desde hace días serias dudas que estés debatiendo en serio, hasta ahora no había querido intervenir, pero es que dices cosas que hacen reir hasta a mi hijo de nueve años.
He estado en Almerís, y tengo mucha amistad con gente de allí, y te aseguro que ya hace mucho tiempo que hablan de buscar alternativas más reales que los trasvases, incluso alguno de ellos ya han abandonado los invernaderos.

----------

ben-amar (21-feb-2015),F. Lázaro (21-feb-2015),MarDeCastilla (21-feb-2015),Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## quien es quien

> *Aparte, todos los sedimentos que han quedado en las "arrasadas" tierras de labranza, proporcionando fertilizantes naturales.*
> 
> Y luego me acusan a mí de no tener ni idea, el Ebro no es el Nilo, y la forma de cultivar tampoco es la misma. Esa gente probablemente lo ha perdido todo...


¿Seguro?
Eso pasaría en terrenos desérticos como el tuyo, donde los granos de tierra se los lleva el viento si no le pones un plástico encima. Pero en las vegas (que está claro que tú desconoces absolutamente) eso no es así. Los terrenos son más cohesionados. Las llanuras de inundación precisamente ralentizan la velocidad del agua, al "desencajonar" el flujo, por lo que los sedimentos se asientan en estas zonas. La erosión se produce en las torrenteras más bravas, pero no en las llanuras de inundación.

Si supieras algo de edafología no dirías tantas barbaridades.




> *¿Conoces el Delta del Nilo? ¿Sabes por qué Egipto fue tan poderoso? ¿Sabes qué ha pasado ahora con Assuan? Pues eso, infórmate antes de hablar.* 
> 
> Sí que lo se!, desde la regulación del Nilo se han logrado los siguientes progresos:
> 
> 
> 1) Se suprimieron las peligrosas inundaciones (como las de 1964 y 1973) y las terribles sequías (como las de 1972-73 y 1983-84). 
> 
> 2) Se creó una nueva industria pesquera alrededor del lago Nasser que continúa en su pugna por prosperar debido a la distancia a la que se encuentra.
> 
> ...


Ala! leer la wikipedia ya te hace un sabio. (por cierto, queda feo, y es ilegal, no citar la fuente de las informaciones)


Lo que no dices es los daños que ha provocado: La necesidad de saturar las antes fértiles tierras del delta del Nilo y su llanura de inundación con fertilizantes químicos debido a la desaparición del aporte natural de nutrientes que hacía el río por sí solo.

La necesidad de crear canales artificiales para regar aquellas zonas que antes se regaban de forma natural.

El daño a las especies endémicas y en general al medio ambiente.

¿Por qué no pones el siguiente párrafo de la wikipedia? Fácil, porque no te gusta.

Ya te lo pongo yo (fuente, wiki: https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Presa_de_Asu%C3%A1n):




> La realización de la gran represa de Asuán, hoy Sadd al-Alí, situada en el Alto Egipto y destinada a modificar el entorno físico para controlar las crecidas del Nilo y producir energía, tuvo graves consecuencias en el frágil equilibrio del milenario ecosistema, sobre todo porque los ingenieros que la diseñaron no tuvieron en cuenta el impacto ecológico que su construcción tendría sobre la fauna, la flora, y también sobre la economía de los pueblos que habitaban los márgenes del Nilo.
> 
> Las consecuencias mediambientales han sido numerosas: sedimentación excesiva aguas arriba, erosión aguas abajo, desaparición de especies animales que efectuaban migraciones a lo largo del río, destrucción y salinización del delta del Nilo (la reducción del caudal del río ha causado que las aguas saladas del Mar Mediterráneo penetren en el terreno a lo largo de la costa cercana a la desembocadura), disminución de la productividad en las pesquerías, emigración de animales marinos al suprimirse la barrera de la salinidad, subida del nivel freático de las aguas en las vegas cercanas, contaminación del río provocada por los fertilizantes, herbicidas y pesticidas. Otra de las consecuencias negativas para la población ha sido el aumento de riesgo sanitario puesto que los canales de riego agrícola y los márgenes del lago Nasser son el hábitat perfecto para animales que transmiten enfermedades, tales como el mosquito de la malaria (mosquito Anopheles) y los caracoles que propagan el parásito de la bilharziasis (Schistosoma sp.)


Vamos, todo un lujo, sí señor.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Menudo zasca.
 Hay sitios en los que no sé que enseñan en los colegios, institutos y universidades, la verdad.
 Pero incluso en mis épocas no se enseñaban cosas tan salvajes con respecto al uso de los ríos. Y mira que había cosas discutibles...
 Si no es en esos lugares, no se en donde se aprenden esos conceptos tan estrambóticos y tan extraños.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (21-feb-2015),Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*Si supieras algo de edafología no dirías tantas barbaridades.*

Vamos que han salido ganando los agricultores que han visto anegadas sus plantaciones, espero que no se queje ninguno y agradezcan al Ebro la suerte que les ha tocado... Ahora sus terrenos son fértiles! Que suerte tienen!!!! 
Pero oigan, y lo que tenían ya cultivado y ha arrastrado el agua? Espero que no pidan compensación alguna, y es que tienen la suerte inmensa de cultivar cerca de un río vivo.

*Cualquier persona que tenga la E.G.B. entiende que las riadas son necesarias.*

Eso se lo dice ud. y su niño de 9 años a los que por culpa de las riadas han perdido su forma de ganarse el pan o la vida, a lo largo de la historia, y que gracias a la regulación de las cuencas se ha mitigado. 

*Ala! leer la wikipedia ya te hace un sabio*

No lo he sacado de wikipedia sino de yahoo


*La necesidad de saturar las antes fértiles tierras del delta del Nilo y su llanura de inundación con fertilizantes químicos debido a la desaparición del aporte natural de nutrientes que hacía el río por sí solo.*

Si supieran algo de agricultura intensiva, sabrían que los fertilizantes químicos, son de uso obligado. De todas formas lo hubieran saturado de esos productos. Y también habla el artículo de los plaguicidas y herbicidas, que son también de uso obligado en cualquier explotación intensiva, hayan crecidas o no.
Parece no darse ud. cuenta, que la agricultura tradicional y sin fertilizantes químicos produce muchísimo menos rendimiento que una agricultura intensiva. La agricultura vista de forma antigua tenderá a desaparecer por ineficiente, ya que gasta mucho y produce poco; y eso es aquí, en Egipto o en China, o es que se cree ud. que que los pobres compañeros agricultores ribereños del Ebro, que tanta desgracia con las riadas han pasado, no usan abonos químicos como en Levante??

----------


## NoRegistrado

Pablo, yo pensaba que Cañete era el Atila del Medio Ambiente, pero tú le estás superando ampliamente. Menos mal que no llegarás a Ministros de Agricultura, porque los fabricantes de tubos para enlatar ríos se iban a forrar.
Te lo puse el otro día, pero tú entiendes un río más o menos así. Eres el muñeco en el que El Roto pone el bocadillo de sus viñetas sobre ríos.





 Fuente: http://www.elpaís.com

Sañudos. Miguel

----------

MarDeCastilla (21-feb-2015),Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## quien es quien

Pero mira que eres.....




> *Si supieras algo de edafología no dirías tantas barbaridades.*
> 
> Vamos que han salido ganando los agricultores que han visto anegadas sus plantaciones, espero que no se queje ninguno y agradezcan al Ebro la suerte que les ha tocado... Ahora sus terrenos son fértiles! Que suerte tienen!!!! 
> Pero oigan, y lo que tenían ya cultivado y ha arrastrado el agua? Espero que no pidan compensación alguna, y es que tienen la suerte inmensa de cultivar cerca de un río vivo.


Tú has dicho que la riada se ha llevado las tierras de labranza de la vega, cuando la Historia, tanto en China, como en Egipto como en el Tajo o el Ebro dice todo lo contrario.

Además, ¿No decías tú que fuera de tu "paraíso" no se podía plantar en invierno? Y ahora vas y dices que si pierden sus cosechas... ¿En qué quedamos?

Si han perdido sus cosechas es que se puede plantar en invierno allí, lo que tira tu argumento de que solo tú puedes plantar en invierno por el clima.
Si no tienen cosechas porque el clima no les deja ¿Qué cosechas van a perder?

Si piden compensación, están en su derecho si les ha producido mal. Pero es que quitarles esas inundaciones y el agua también produce un mal, y peor. Los del Tajo lo tienen más que comprobado.




> *Cualquier persona que tenga la E.G.B. entiende que las riadas son necesarias.*
> 
> Eso se lo dice ud. y su niño de 9 años a los que por culpa de las riadas han perdido su forma de ganarse el pan o la vida, a lo largo de la historia, y que gracias a la regulación de las cuencas se ha mitigado.


Dudo mucho que el niño de 9 años de Sergi haya perdido nada por culpa de las riadas. Yo mismo, tampoco he perdido nada. La primera casa que tuvieron mis padres se inundó (normal, vivían en un pueblo llamado La Laguna) alguna vez, y el pueblo ni te cuento. Y aún así, defiendo las riadas naturales porque hacen más bien que mal. Su bien dura años, su mal, meses.




> *Ala! leer la wikipedia ya te hace un sabio*
> 
> No lo he sacado de wikipedia sino de yahoo


Yahoo, wikipedia, es lo mismo. Si miras la Wiki verás, palabra por palabra lo que has puesto. ¿Yahoo lo sacó de la wikipedia o la wikipeda de yahoo? Teniendo en cuenta cómo funciona la Wiki, más bien lo primero.

De todos modos, lo dicho. Ahora resulta que buscar "presa de Assuan" en Google/Yahoo/Wikipedia/Bing/otro y leer UN artículo ya te hace experto?





> *La necesidad de saturar las antes fértiles tierras del delta del Nilo y su llanura de inundación con fertilizantes químicos debido a la desaparición del aporte natural de nutrientes que hacía el río por sí solo.*
> 
> Si supieran algo de agricultura intensiva, sabrían que los fertilizantes químicos, son de uso obligado. De todas formas lo hubieran saturado de esos productos. Y también habla el artículo de los plaguicidas y herbicidas, que son también de uso obligado en cualquier explotación intensiva, hayan crecidas o no.
> Parece no darse ud. cuenta, que la agricultura tradicional y sin fertilizantes químicos produce muchísimo menos rendimiento que una agricultura intensiva. La agricultura vista de forma antigua tenderá a desaparecer por ineficiente, ya que gasta mucho y produce poco; y eso es aquí, en Egipto o en China, o es que se cree ud. que que los pobres compañeros agricultores ribereños del Ebro, que tanta desgracia con las riadas han pasado, no usan abonos químicos como en Levante??


Sé de agricultura, y parece que más que tú. He vivido toda mi vida entre árboles y te puedo decir que la agricultura intensiva allí donde el suelo es fértil o bien no necesita, o necesita muy pocos fertilizantes químicos. Pero claro, si pretendes plantar en un erial, pues no queda otra que usar fertilizantes. Te podría poner cientos de ejemplos de cultivos intensivos sin fertilizantes, pero tú los ignorarás.

Lo del rendimiento está por ver. ¿De verdad sale más barato gastarte la pasta en hm3 de agua, mano de obra y fertilizantes para sacar dos lechugas en vez de una? La verdad es que no lo veo.

La agricultura intensiva ha sido el peor cáncer del planeta. Peor incluso que la Revolución Industrial. Somos 7 mil millones de bocas, y el planeta no da para tanto.

Y sí. no me lo creo. Lo sé. Sé que los agricultores ribereños del Ebro no usan abonos químicos como en Levante. Desde luego no tantos. ¿Por qué? Porque su tierra es fértil y no los necesitan.



Pero claro, Tú solo conoces tu terruño, que era un erial desértico hasta que tú llegaste, y pretendes que sea un paraíso.

----------


## No Registrado

> *Ala! leer la wikipedia ya te hace un sabio*
> 
> No lo he sacado de wikipedia sino de yahoo


JA JA JA JA JA
Eres un tío gracioso pablo velasco, JA JA JA JA JA

Me asombra que sigáis debatiendo con este tío que no sabe de lo que habla, hay que dejarle decir los disparates que dice y ya está. Hay gente que no quiere aprender porque se cree que con el google puede convertirse en un experto de lo que sea, y claro hacen el ridículo sistemáticamente, como cuando hablaba del Tajo y suelta por repetido que el Jarama desemboca despues de Toledo junto al Guadarrama. Lo dicho, lo único que se le puede decir a este murciano es que estudie y aprenda y yo personalmente me alegro enormemente que de la imagen que está dando del SCRATS y de muchos regantes murcianos, cabrea a todo el munco con su ignorancia y desfachatez para hacerse con los recursos de todos. Yo tampoco tengo nada que ver con él, me da igual que sea español o ruso, con esta gente no tengo nada que ver como decía otro forero más arriba.

----------


## pablovelasco

*Y sí. no me lo creo. Lo sé. Sé que los agricultores ribereños del Ebro no usan abonos químicos como en Levante. Desde luego no tantos. ¿Por qué? Porque su tierra es fértil y no los necesitan.*

Está claro que no tiene ni idea de como funciona una plantación, si se piensa que porque el suelo sea fértil no es necesario echar abonos químicos es que no tiene ni idea. Pregúntele a cualquier agricultor de allí si usa fertilizantes químicos y ya verá.


*Además, ¿No decías tú que fuera de tu "paraíso" no se podía plantar en invierno? Y ahora vas y dices que si pierden sus cosechas... ¿En qué quedamos?*

No, decía que en mi paraíso se sacaba más rendimiento por la benignidad del clima, en cualquier caso, mira la producción agrícola de Aragón en FEPEX y la de Murcia, y comparas importancia.

*Lo del rendimiento está por ver. ¿De verdad sale más barato gastarte la pasta en hm3 de agua, mano de obra y fertilizantes para sacar dos lechugas en vez de una? La verdad es que no lo veo.*

Esque se saca mucho más del doble, y sí, por cada euro invertido se consigue más producción en  la agricultura intensiva

de wiki

_ permite una producción más acelerada de los alimentos en poco espacio y con los mismos beneficios nutricionarios de la agricultura tradicional, al contrario con mayores resultados en productividad y tamaño, por lo cual esto beneficia a la alimentación de la población._

Esto en producción, evidentemente el uso de componentes químicos, no solo fertilizantes, tuvo un impacto sobre el medio ambiente, aunque los últimos compuestos químicos de fumigación etc... Son cada vez más respetuosos con la fauna auxiliar.


*Pero es que quitarles esas inundaciones y el agua también produce un mal, y peor.* 

Dígaselo a los centenares de miles de chinos que murieron en la última gran riada del yangtse, y que gracias a la regulación de la cuenca, no solo se han limitado mucho, sino que además han podido mediante canales aumentar la superficie de cultivo. Claro que el delta ha perdido valor ecológico y se han extinguido un par de especies de animales... Merecía la pena?? Yo creo que si, y en otra escala mucho menor lo pienso del ebro, una mayor regulación de caudal limitaría las crecidas y podría aumentar la superficie de cultivo, y no solo en levante.

----------


## ben-amar

Solo puedo decir que cualquier tonteria sirve para alguien tener un pseudo-argumento para desvarios sobre el rio y sus pretendidas ambiciones

----------

Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------

